# Maya wanted a desk



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 3, 2021)

Maya started a job working from home as a loan officer and said she wanted a big desk with shelves do I bought sapele and got started.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 9


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 4, 2021)

Looks extremely beefy! Can hold a LOT of loan documents! Sepele is so nice! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## T. Ben (Jan 4, 2021)

Awesome desk,lots of work space there.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## GS-76 (Jan 4, 2021)

Nice job. What finish did you go with ?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 4, 2021)

Gary Schuler said:


> Nice job. What finish did you go with ?


Poly


----------



## Wildthings (Jan 4, 2021)

Well Hi Don. Glad to see you are still going strong!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Jan 4, 2021)

Cat tested and approved! Beautiful piece of furniture. In that second photo, it looks like you used some sort of cross key to join some planks? Could you elaborate on that a little please? I can't see those joints in the finished desk.


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 4, 2021)

Cool project Don, do you have a drum sander now? or did you get the tops already glued up?


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 4, 2021)

DLJeffs said:


> Cat tested and approved! Beautiful piece of furniture. In that second photo, it looks like you used some sort of cross key to join some planks? Could you elaborate on that a little please? I can't see those joints in the finished desk.


The shelf under the return is where I used that joint. I didn't want any end grain showing on it.


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 4, 2021)

barry richardson said:


> Cool project Don, do you have a drum sander now? or did you get the tops already glued up?


I did get a drum sander, makes life much easier. I also got a biscuit jointer so the tops have a biscuit every 6" I cheated to the top side and the bottom side has the interlocking inserts (blue lighter used for scale per the @Kenbo code)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 4, 2021)

I hve a couple of cats that have to be involved in everything I do as well. Lol.


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 4, 2021)

woodtickgreg said:


> I hve a couple of cats that haveI to be involved in everything I do as well. Lol.


We just have the one and he thinks I built a catwalk for him to look out of the window. Maya gets back from the ML today and tomorrow will be setting up her workstation, boy is that going to be a cat fight...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Kenbo (Jan 5, 2021)

Looks great. She's gonna love that. Well done sir.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

